# Navionics Seekarten und Navionics PC APP



## SchmausB (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Navionics Seekarten in Verbindung mit der Navionics PC APP.
Ich habe folgendes vor, dazu muss ich ein paar Ausführungen machen:
Ich suchte ich ein Tool mit dem ich am PC Wegpunkte setzen kann und diese dann in meinen Plotter (Lowrance HDS5 Gen2) einlesen kann. Nach langem Suchen und Fragen, habe ich dann die Navionics PC App heruntergeladen (die bekommt man inkl. 1 Jahr Kartenupdate auf der Navionics Seite umsonst, wenn man die Karte erst gekauft hat).
Heruntergeladen - installiert (dabei muss man SD Karte einstecken), er hat gleich aktualisiert und probiert und siehe da es funktioniert einwandfrei und das kostenlos!!!
Jetzt habe ich aber ein Problem:
Wenn ich die Navionics Gold Karte in meinen Plotter einschiebe, sehe ich alle in diesem Gebiet befindlichen Hindernisse (Steine, Wracks usw.) - wähle ich hier einen Punkt aus (z.B. Steine) und sehe mir die GPS Daten an und vergleiche diese dann mit den GPS Daten, die ich in der Navionics PC App vom gleichen Punkt habe, dann stelle ich fest, dass die selbe Punkt eine Differenz von bis zu 100 m!!!! aufweist. 
Nun frage ich mich, welche Koordinaten stimmen. 

Das lästige und schlechte an Navionics ist, dass man niemanden von Navionics (Hotline) erreicht, da es anscheinend keine Ansprechpartner in Deutschland gibt.

Kann mir jemand helfen??

Danke 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## wackelschwanz (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Navionics Seekarten und Navionics PC APP*

Hallo,|wavey:

also ich habe für Norwegen eine Navionics Platinium Karte die am PC einschauen kann, dann hab ich mir eine Navionics Gold Karte von Dänemark geholt die man nur auf dem Echolot sehen kann.|kopfkrat
Es gibt aber noch ein Program zum Transfer von Routen bei Schlageter.

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...obal-Navigator-GPS-Karten-Software--1743.html

Gruß
W.#6


----------



## SchmausB (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Navionics Seekarten und Navionics PC APP*

Hallo Wackelschwanz,
mir geht es nicht ums Programm, sondern, dass ich festgestellt habe, dass z.B. die Koordinaten des gleichen Wracks auf meinem Plotter mit der Navionics Gold Seekarte um ca. 100 mtr von den des gleichen Wrack abweichen, die ich auf der Karte von Navionics PC App bekomme.


----------



## wackelschwanz (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Navionics Seekarten und Navionics PC APP*

Hallo,

ich habe auch erst seid kurzem mein HDS 7 Gen2 und weiß das es am Gerät eine Einstellung der Genauigkeit gibt, vieleicht probierst Du es da noch mal ob man dort etwas einstellen kann um die Abweichung 
zu minimieren.|kopfkrat

W.


----------



## SchmausB (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Navionics Seekarten und Navionics PC APP*

Hi,
wo die Einstellungen am Gerät sind weißt du nicht zufällig, denn ich befinde mich im Krankenhaus, dann kann nämlich mein Kollege mal nachsehen.


----------



## SchmausB (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Navionics Seekarten und Navionics PC APP*

Nochmals,
ich glaube fast nicht, dass man Einstellungen am GPS machen kann, aber es dreht sich ja um die Daten bzw. Koordinaten von Steinen und Wracks, die auf der Navionicskarte sind und die ändern sich doch nicht durch Einstellungen am Lowrancegerät oder seh ich das falsch
Bernd


----------



## wackelschwanz (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Navionics Seekarten und Navionics PC APP*

Hallo,|wavey:

also wenn Du unter "Einstellungen " gehst und dann unter "System" gehst dann findest Du die Option Abweichung !
Die kannst Du entweder auf *Auto* oder auf *Manuell 0°* stellen.

Ich selber bin auch kein Vollprofi aber es kann doch sein das die Angaben auf der Karte richtig sind, das Gerät aber warum auch immer eine Abweichung anzeigt und durch diese Einstellung sich diese angleicht.|kopfkrat

Nur eine Tehorie !

Ich hoffe Du bekommst das irgendwie hin.

Gruß

W.


----------

